
Ask HN: Do you have a personal website that isn't just a landing page? - bovermyer
In the increasingly-distant past, personal home pages were mostly eclectic collections of what the author was like, what they enjoyed, and links to other pages they found interesting.<p>Nowadays, it seems most personal websites are just either A) resumes, B) blogs, or C) trying to sell a service.<p>Does anyone still have a site that hearkens back to ye olden days?
======
AwesomeFaic
I'm still working on [https://chrisgermano.dev](https://chrisgermano.dev)
which primarily features my blog, rather than my portfolio. You can see my
work through links in the main menu but the real focus are my posts, which
don't try to sell anything or be hyper-SEO content. I just like writing about
things that come to mind and I give enough links for readers to explore the
topic further if they want. I didn't want to pressure myself to cater to a
demographic or search engine. It's still a pretty fresh site so there isn't a
lot of content yet, but you get the idea I think.

------
arkokoley
I have one. It's just my poems, what I build, what I talk about and what I
blog about.

[https://gaurav.koley.in](https://gaurav.koley.in)

